# Danh sách các model máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic gas R32 mới nhất



## lanthanhhaichau (17/3/22)

Tại thị trường nước ta, điều hòa không khí Panasonic luôn là dòng sản phẩm đi đầu về công nghệ mẫu mã thiết kế, tính năng sản phẩm, môi chất làm lạnh. Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic là cái tên được nhắc nhiều nhất, với việc sử dụng môi chất lạnh R32, sản xuất tại Malaysia với mẫu mã đẹp mắt cùng nhiều tính năng hiện đại hơn. Thích hợp lắp đặt cho văn phòng, hội trường, nhà xưởng, nhà hàng,...
Hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây, Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu bạn dòng máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic MẪU MỚI NHẤT 2021 với nhiều tính năng nổi trội, giá thành cạnh tranh nhất thị trường hiện nay.



► ĐÂY LÀ DÒNG SẢN PHẨM VỚI NHIỀU TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT SAU :

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic

*** Kiểm Soát Hướng Gió Đa Dạng

Công nghê điều khiển mới cho phép người dùng lựa chọn nhiều góc độ điều chỉnh huớng gió thổi, hãy chọn 3 chế độ chỉnh huớng gió thổi để tránh gió lạnh thổi trực tiếp vào người(góc quét tối đa 50°)

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic



*** Lắp Đặt Dễ Dàng

Ống thoát nước có thể nâng cao 850mm so với đáy máy đơn giản bằng cách co nối, ưu điểm này giúp đi đường ống thoát nước thêm dễ dàng và linh hoạt hơn khi chọn vị trí lắp đặt dàn lạnh.

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic



*** Chất Lượng Vượt Trội

Để tránh đọng nước trong điều kiện thời tiết ẩm ướt, dàn lạnh của điều hòa panasonic có lớp cách nhiệt bên trong lẫn bên ngoài.



*** Đa Dạng Công Suất

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic model mới 2021 có đa dạng các công suất từ 18.500 Btu/h đến 50.000 Btu/h thỏa sức lựa chọn phù hợp với không gian diện tích phòng.



• Panasonic S-19PU1H5B 18500 Btu 2 HP → Giá bán: 20,100,000 ₫

• Panasonic S-25PU1H5B 25000 Btu 2.5 HP → Giá bán: 24,950,000 ₫

• Panasonic S-30PU1H5B 30000 Btu 3.5 HP → Giá bán: 31,700,000 ₫

• Panasonic S-36PU1H5B 36000 Btu 4 HP → Giá bán: 32,700,000 ₫

• Panasonic S-42PU1H5B 42000 Btu 5 HP → Giá bán: 33,950,000 ₫

• Panasonic S-50PU1H5B 50000 Btu 5.5 HP → Giá bán: 38,200,000 ₫



⇒ CLICK TỪNG MODEL MÁY HOẶC LINK SAU ĐỂ XEM THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT, TÍNH NĂNG, CHI TIẾT SẢN PHẨM : Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh



♦ Lưu ý :

- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo (tùy vào thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng, SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).

- Giá đã bao gồm VAT nhưng chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt.

- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.

- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng, giá rẻ.



► BÊN CẠNH ĐÓ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PANASONIC CÒN CÓ 1 SỐ ƯU ĐIỂM KỸ THUẬT SAU :

♦ Thiết kế đơn giản

♦ Độ ồn thấp

♦ Động cơ quạt được hiệu suất cao

♦ Bơm nước ngưng mạnh mẽ (850mm)

♦ Phụ kiện tiên tiến NanoeTMX



⇔ Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu mua hoặc đặt hàng theo số lượng chi tiết, liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

- Email báo giá: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com

- Hotline kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân

- Phòng KD bán hàng: 0898948576 – 0901432183

- Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin : Giới thiệu máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic model mới nhất 2021


----------

